# 'Nuther Nube



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Howdy all you ghost and ghouls,

I'm a Halloween home-haunt enthusiast and just stumbled across this forum while searching for homemade prop ideas. I just registered and wanted to say hi. You guys do some phenomenal work! Way, way outta my league but I guess you gotta start somewhere. I haunt in San Joaquin County, CA. for about 1500 trick-or-treaters each year.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard Doc Doom. 1500 TOTs is a huge number! That's out of my league!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

THANK GOD i dont have that many TOTers. WELCOME AND HELLO


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Yep - lots of inspiration and ideas here.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! Glad you stumbled this way.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No kidding. Glad you're here


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, thats alot of candy, do you go broke?!?!?! haha
Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

whats up Doc--welcome - 1500, wow! what do you live near a school?


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Doc -- 1,500 Tot's is pretty impressive.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

pyro said:


> whats up Doc--welcome - 1500, wow! what do you live near a school?


Actually we don't. Ours is the only house that decorates as well. My only guess is that we're in what is perceived as a slightly more afluent, older neighborhood a couple of blocks long. I've seen kids actually come in buses. It is actually a lot of fun. I used to dress and scare the bejesus out of 'em but Ms. Doc drew the line at about 1,200 TOTs and said she needed help. Last year was right at 1,500 in a period of about 2&1/2 hours before we ran out of candy.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

:voorhees: Welcome Doc. I just joined myself, I'm also from Cali, near San Diego. Nice to see I'm not the only one from the West Coast!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Like Fiend said, another West Coaster,
Well I'm almost a westcoaster, just futher east a little bit.....


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, 1500 tot's, that's impressive.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I can't even imagine 250, much less 1500!!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Doc Doom..
wow 1500 ToTr's you must use all your prop money for candy...
You will be amazed on how cheap some props can be made for.. you come to right place


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I can only dream of 1500 TOT's. I bet you have a blast handing out all that candy!
Welcome!


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL 1500 Not bad amigo welcome to the fold and watch the webs the maid has the century off, my haunt has around 1300 so your a bit better off still with my neighbor and my young lab assitant his son we have a 2 yard display and hope to gain more. Welcome!!!!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. Went to Walmart today. They only had their candy out but we stocked up 1,520 pieces. Good thing I don't like pixie sticks or there'd be nothing left by Halloween.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome! You seem to have what a lot here want - a huge audience. Now scare the heck out of them!


----------

